# Trying to emerge DNSmasq 2.55 on Hardened Gentoo Linux

## Jd032371

Is this a bug or a config error?

Getting the following error:

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -DNO_TFTP -DNO_IPV6  -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\"   -c log.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o dnsmasq cache.o rfc1035.o util.o option.o forward.o network.o dnsmasq.o dhcp.o lease.o rfc2131.o netlink.o dbus.o bpf.o helper.o tftp.o log.o

util.o: In function `canonicalise':

util.c:(.text+0xbd4): undefined reference to `idna_to_ascii_lz'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [dnsmasq] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/dnsmasq-2.55/work/dnsmasq-2.55/src'

make: *** [all-i18n] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-dns/dnsmasq-2.55 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake PREFIX=/usr CC="$(tc-getCC)" CFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" all$(use nls && echo "-i18n") || die

emerge --info =net-dns/dnsmasq-2.55 yields:

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (hardened/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.32-hardened-r9 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-hardened-r9-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 31 Aug 2010 17:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.wallawalla.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://gentoo.mirrors.hoobly.com/ ftp://mirror.its.uidaho.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo ftp://mirrors.rit.edu/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri gdbm gpm hardened iconv modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pic pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd urandom x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1  emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m       maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 intel         mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage      siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via vmware     voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

emerge -pqv =net-dns/dnsmasq-2.55 yeilds:

```
[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/dnsmasq-2.55  USE="dhcp nls -dbus -ipv6 -tftp"

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Build Log:

 *Quote:*   

>  * CPV:  net-dns/dnsmasq-2.55
> 
>  * REPO: gentoo
> 
>  * USE:  dhcp elibc_glibc kernel_linux nls userland_GNU x86
> ...

 

----------

## krinn

 *Jd032371 wrote:*   

> /bin/sh: line 1: pkg-config: command not found
> 
> /bin/sh: line 1: pkg-config: command not found
> 
> 

 

```
equery d pkg-config

 * Searching for pkg-config ... 

dev-util/pkgconfig-0.25-r2 (/usr/bin/pkg-config)

```

Try with it, if it works, filebug for missing dependency  :Wink: 

----------

## Jd032371

I emeged the pkgconfig!!  That fixed it!!!   :Very Happy:    Thanks!!!

----------

## Hu

 *Jd032371 wrote:*   

> I emeged the pkgconfig!!  That fixed it!!!     Thanks!!!

 Could you post the number of the associated bug report?

----------

